# moving over on a job visa



## betheresoon (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi 
me, my wife and two kids are in the process of selling our house in the uk, once everything goes through the intention is to go over to calgary or edmonton to try and get a job and then move over on a work permit and eventually apply for perminent residencey. The only problem I can see is the LMO and the time it takes. The concern is getting an employer to commit to employ me for what could turn into 3 mounths prior to me moving there and with no fixed date to start work.
I am a construction project manager in the uk, and when I have spoken to placment agenceys over in canada they didnt seem to think it was a problem.
Though I would check with you guy's to see if any one had been in the same pasition.
Any advise would be apreciated.

thanks
mick


----------

